# The Noble Art of Muay-Thai - DVD



## arnuld (Oct 23, 2009)

What do you guys advise about this DVD The Noble Art of Muay-Thai:

Amazon.com: The Noble Art of Muay Thai: Movies &amp; TV

http://www.muaythai-fighting.com/muay-thai-training-dvd-the-noble-art-of-muay-thai.html

Good enough to watch and learn something technical about fighthing ?


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 23, 2009)

Watch part of it here to see if you like it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb3C...A0746F75&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=73


----------



## grado (Nov 5, 2009)

if watch video can fully learned Muay Thai, no need buy DVD, went to youtube better, because that's free.


----------

